# 1st IUI abandoned,how long til bleed?



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello lovely peeps,
Just had 1st round of IUI stopped as too many follicles. Been warned that must have no intercourse and have to wait until next natural bleed until 2nd round of IUI. The first bleed will not be natural due to IUI. Any ideas how long until 1st bleed and then 2nd 'natural' bleed? IUI called off on Day 8 of cycle. I am now on Day 13 and no bleeding. Just want to get some control back and know where I am..emotionally & physically  
Thanks in advance,
CDB..a newbie to needles!


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi CDB

I found my failed cycle was a couple of days shorter than my normal cycle, my post IUI bleed was incredibly heavy, and 10 days long   My 'normal' bleed turned up on time the following month, as per my normal cycle length. Not sure if it's the same for everyone, but that was how it was for me. Hope you start to feel human soon. I found the drugs I took first cycle made me feel awful.  

Good luck with your next cycle.


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Hiya Mooers,
Thanks so much for your reply. I have tried to ask at the clinic but they're so busy they don't return calls. 
I had a funny feeling that it may be a monster...just as an extra sweetener after a needle fest, drug weirdness and dissapointment. Cruel isn't it..and I'm just at the beginning  of the journey. Need to toughen up a bit   Blimey.
Thanks again...here's to feeling normal soon


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

No advice about when to expect a bleed, but just wanted to say that I'm in the same boat as you - our IUI was abandoned this morning due to too many follies too (I had seven large and lots of smaller ones)
It's heartbreaking to get so close then have it all stopped, isn't it.

Here's hoping AF arrives soon and we're both at the start of a new cycle before long.

Hugs

Suzie x


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello..me again,

(Thanks for your message Suzie and so sorry you're in the same boat  , rubbish..being told you've responded 'too well' is cold comfort eh)
I've started my 1st bleed. A week after treatment stopped. I'm only just beginning to feel normal again..those drugs hang around.

I spoke to my nurse yesterday and it turns out I had 13 (unlucky!) folicles 13-19mm. I was using 75 puregon. She said she didn't know why I was on such a high dose, most people start on 50. Which makes you feel so much better doesn't it!! 

Now I'm worried that i've used up loads of precious eggs...to be honest it is such a learning curve!

Any ideas when we can start trying again? I suppose after this bleed it should be safe?

I'll keep you updated how long this bleed goes on for (joy!)

xx
Cee


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Cee

If you over responded they will normally make you wait a month to get all the drugs out of your system, otherwise you run the risk of over responding again, but you should be good to go in October I reckon. 13 follies, wow, that is a lot. You must have been so sore and bloated.   I'm on 50 Puregon and I have a belly like a beach ball today! 

Glad you're starting to feel more normal, and I hope your AF doesn't last as long as mine did!


----------



## babyluv2 (May 9, 2011)

Hiya Girls,

I'm in exactly the same boat, i went for my scan yesterday in the hope of basting Thursday, to be told I'd over stimmed...5 follies instead of 4. They wouldn't budge, said the protocol was 4 and that was it. I took 3 jabs of 150iu of menopur..which i think was rather high. Anyway i was very disappointed and upset that I've pumped my body with drugs, battled through the jabs (needle phobic), for nothing..only to have to start all over again. DH says that i should see it as a positive and that the nurses will have learned from this cycle. Also signed a disclaimer to say i won't have  until my next period. Very tempting though!!! Anyway will have to put up with the tearfulness, bloating, gas and spots for a little while longer. 

Its so nice to know that your not alone and that other ladies can relate to how your feeling.

I wish you all the best with your next cycle, whenever that may be..


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

The spots! I've got a monster on my chin!  Ahhh dear me! I know what you mean babyluv!

Does anyone know when it is safe to start trying again...BMS I mean rather than IUI? I guess it's ok when this 1st, withdrawl bleed stops? I'm not sure if I can face the stress of another IUI in October. Although there are a lot of positives to take from the first go I just think I might need a breather!

It is really lovely to finally feel that I'm not on my own..everywhere I turn it's newborns & announcements at the moment.....lots of hiding in doorways (not just because of the spot!!).


xxCee


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

We were told we could try during the month off between IUI's, but we didn't bother. I just couldn't face it!! I think that was the best thing for me to do, despite my age, as I'm in a much better frame of mind this month, having had a month without thinking about ttc. I did all sorts of normal things, like having hot baths, drinking coffee, and a few glasses of wine. It was great!


----------

